# New patient, no problems, doesn't need a physical



## LLovett (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, this is mostly a benefit issue but I'm thinking on it and would like other opinions.

My doctor wants to see this patient while they are healthy to get a baseline but doesn't want them to wait for a year til they are due for their physical (just had one a couple of months ago). 

The cold heartless account rep in me says do the physical and bill it, if the benefits for well care are maxed that is a benefit issue not a coding issue, patient would be responsible.

The coder in me says there really is no way around this being a screening visit so you can't use the new patient problem codes.

My co-worker thinks we should bill this as a new patient problem visit with a dx of V70.3. Which I think will reject as well, and don't really agree with that type of V-code being used with a problem visit.

Then the last option I can think of is for him to just do a meet and greet, no charge, but go ahead and get the papers signed to get the records from the other provider.

Thoughts greatly appreciated,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gmitch02 (Nov 12, 2009)

Your right without a cheif complaint it is considered preventive - can't charge the E&M.
G.Mitchell


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 12, 2009)

*Meet n Greet*

I vote for the "meet n greet" option ... 

If I understand your post correctly the patient has just moved into your area and had a physical a couple of months ago. No complaints at this time, just looking for a new doctor.  If this "non-medically-necessary" *visit* is being arranged at the *physician's* request, to establish the patient, then I would call this a cost of doing business and not charge anything.

Remember if he codes a face-to-face visit at this time, all future appointments are established.

Wouldn't he rather capture the *new* patient preventive the first time he actually sees this healthy patient for an exam?

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

